# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  انتقال DataBase از یک کامپیوتر به کامپیوتر دیگر

## sardar_ahmadi

چگون میشود یک DataBase   ازنوع SQL Server از یک کامپیوتر به کامپیوتر دیگری انتقال داد 
جستجو کردم ولی موفق نشدم . 
 DataBase  جدید هم با همان اسم  می سازم ولی با انتقال جدول از DataBase  قبلی به DataBase  جدید مشکل دارم ( خیلی ضروری است لطفا راه نما   ئی کنید )

----------


## mzjahromi

1- روی کامپیوتر مبدا یک بک آپ میگیری و روی مقصد Restore می کنی
2- فایلهای Mdf و Ldf رو میبری روی کامپیوتر مقصد و Attach میکنی

----------


## mehranFX

اگر منظورت انتقال آنلاین بود ، باید از Replication در SQL Server کمک بطلبی!

----------


## m-khorsandi

اگه میخواهید Server فایلهای DataBase تون رو تغییر بدید روش اول آقای ذوالقدر رو پیشنهاد
میکنم، در ضمن اگه روش و مشکل تون رو هم بنویسید جواب بهتری میگیرید:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=22256

----------


## sardar_ahmadi

> 1- روی کامپیوتر مبدا یک بک آپ میگیری و روی مقصد Restore می کنی
> 2- فایلهای Mdf و Ldf رو میبری روی کامپیوتر مقصد و Attach میکنی


آقای ذوالقدر با تشکر از لطفی که به من و سایر دوستان دارید.
اما روش کار این است که من شاخه ای را که برنامه مورد نظر در آن وجود دارد را کاملا روی CD رایت  میکنم و در کامپیوتر مقصد کپی میکنم و DataBase من هم در زیرشاخه های مثلا ddd و  ttt (ترانزکشن فایل) وجود دارد حالا چگونه DataBase با همان اسم قبلی بسازم و جدولهایی قبلی که در آنها اطلاعات وجود دارد را انتقال دهم .

----------


## sima_gh7

از مسیری که دیتابیس رو ذخیره کردی فایلهای LOG  و  Data  رو انتخاب کن و بریز تو CD . در کامپیوترمقصد این فایلها رو روی هارد کپی کن و بعد در SQL Server  روی پوشه Database کلیک راست کن و از قسمت All tasks ، گزینه Attach Database رو انتخاب کن و فایلت رو Attach کن

----------


## sardar_ahmadi

Sima_gh7 بسیار از شما متشکرم مشکلم حل شد . 
دیگران کاشتند و ما خوردیم       ماهم بکاریم و  دیگران بخورند

----------


## jaberbk

> Sima_gh7 بسیار از شما متشکرم مشکلم حل شد . 
> دیگران کاشتند و ما خوردیم       ماهم بکاریم و  دیگران بخورند


سلام دوستان واس من این اررور رو میده باید چیکار کنم؟ 


TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------

An error occurred when attaching the database(s).  Click the hyperlink in the Message column for details.

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
اون بیچاره داره می گه یک ارور روی داده به شرحی که در لینک داده ام، خب لینکش رو زدی ببینی به چه شرحی؟!!
دسترسی هاتون رو کنترل کنید ببینید روی درایوی که دارید برمی گردونید دسترسی رایت دارید یا نه.

----------


## سیدسبحان

اگه ورژن sql server در کامپیوتر دیگر، پایین تر باشه، باید چکار کرد؟

----------


## mm26363@yahoo.co.uk

باید اسکیر پت با دیتا کپی کنی

----------


## hp1361

سلام

سوال من اینه: آیا استفاده از SQL SERVER برای کار شما یه ضرورته؟ یا نه؟

----------

